

COULD GOOGLE STEAL Your IDEAS? - Manapp
http://iamverysmart.com/2015/07/23/could-google-steal-your-ideas/

======
luck87
It is not a technological problem, but only an ethical-problem for ethical-
people. Like millions of social networks or cloud infrastructures, don't
forget of nsa.

------
MichaelCrawford
Digidesign and Atimi Software tried to steal mine.

Dont sign a contract you dont understand.

Atimi in the endnwas cool withma simple nondisclosure. Digidesign got their
panties in a bunch when they clued into that I crossed out their clause with
the intellectual property assignment, initialed then wrote an explanation just
below my signature.

Unfortunately their HR manager didnt understand contract law. Sucks to be him.

